# Report: Nissan GT-R SpecM Confirmed



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

After releasing the limited edition Nissan GT-R SpecV (pictured above) last year, rumors of a more comfort-oriented SpecM model have surfaced. Those rumors have now reportedly been confirmed by GT-R project chief Kazutoshi Mizuno, when he ran into the folks from PistonHeads at Nissan's Nürburgring test facility.

The SpecM edition is geared slightly more towards luxury but is supposed to offer a very close level of performance to the standard GT-R. The philosophy behind this model is to create another limited edition version with more of a bespoke feel, using higher end materials and a premium audio system.

Contrary to previous reports, Mizuno said that the SpecM will not debut at the Tokyo Auto Show later this month, but will be unveiled some time mid way through 2010.

In addition to this info, Mizuno also mentioned a few details about the 2010 GT-R, stating that it would come with an upgraded suspension, the SpecV's rear diffuser and NACA ducts will be fitted at the rear of the car for better airflow and improve brake cooling.

Possibly the coolest addition, however, is the optional NISMO data-logging setup that will allow owners to download the data from the GT-R's ECU on a USB stick so they can study it on their home computer or share it with friends.

Be sure to check out our review of the GT-R SpecV here:

*2009 Nissan GT-R SpecV First Drive*

More: *Report: Nissan GT-R SpecM Confirmed* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I like the sound of those SpecM details.


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

With the 2009 Tokyo Motor Show right around the corner, Japanese car mags are speculating on the final look of the 2011 Nissan GT-R SpecM. The so called “GentleMen Spec” Nissan GT-R is expected to debut at the troubled bi-annual motor show where the first GT-R production model debuted in 2007.
:newbie:


----------

